# Did not expect this monster saugeye



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

Took the kayak out on Alum Creek Reservoir at Howard Road. Water visibility was zero. Tried rattle trap, and hot-n-tot. What the heck, tried a big joshy slim's bait 2.75 along a south facing rip rap and soon had this 6.2-lb, 25-in saugeye. Lucky I did bring my net. Still was a little dicey getting it back to shore without it jumping ship. When I examined it at home I found a bluegill a couple inches inside the mouth.


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## TWF (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice fish


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Congrats on a great catch!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## landen daugstrup (Jan 15, 2020)

nice eye! im going to head out there tomorrow on my kayak


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Real nice eye!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice saugeye, many nice ones come from that area.

Troy will weigh in here soon and claim one filet from your fish since it was caught on Slimsbait


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Great catch!


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

Specktur said:


> Took the kayak out on Alum Creek Reservoir at Howard Road. Water visibility was zero. Tried rattle trap, and hot-n-tot. What the heck, tried a big joshy slim's bait 2.75 along a south facing rip rap and soon had this 6.2-lb, 25-in saugeye. Lucky I did bring my net. Still was a little dicey getting it back to shore without it jumping ship. When I examined it at home I found a bluegill a couple inches inside the mouth.
> View attachment 350225
> View attachment 350227


Nice catch I always love fishing at Alum it's just hard work trying to get a few keepers.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great fish, great pic's.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice one!!!! Great job!


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I got six nice servings out of that fish.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

Specktur said:


> Took the kayak out on Alum Creek Reservoir at Howard Road. Water visibility was zero. Tried rattle trap, and hot-n-tot. What the heck, tried a big joshy slim's bait 2.75 along a south facing rip rap and soon had this 6.2-lb, 25-in saugeye. Lucky I did bring my net. Still was a little dicey getting it back to shore without it jumping ship. When I examined it at home I found a bluegill a couple inches inside the mouth.
> View attachment 350225
> View attachment 350227


great job


----------



## thornville mike (Apr 10, 2009)

I have noticed most of my larger saugeyes have bluegill in belly. Great fish!


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

Sweet man


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone ever target saugeyes with small bluegills?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Specktur - Very nice fish Congrats!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

This is a guy I work with. Picture was taken over 5 years ago while we were out catfishing. Big walnut if I remember correctly.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

I've


MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 350507
> View attachment 350505
> This is a guy I work with. Picture was taken over 5 years ago while we were out catfishing. Big walnut if I remember correctly.


 caught a few on small bluegill.They still alive and swimming a lot longer than minnow or cchub


----------



## Bluegrasser2 (Aug 10, 2019)

I caught one last fall that had a 7 and 5 inch bluegill, and several smaller ones about the size of my thumb nail in its stomach, and still smashed a Smithwick Rogue


----------

